# sardo: torrarinci in su cunnu



## evrix

Attenzione: post che contiene parolacce in sardo!! 
Un paio di giorni fa ho letto sul luogo di lavoro - non vi dico dove ma non in Sardegna - una frase tipo _*terrandinis* in su cunnu_. La seconda parte, con un po' di etimologia latina e un'occhio qui e qua - e' abbastanza chiara... ma la prima parola non me la ricordo, era tipo terrandinis, torrandinis o una cosa cosi'. Non potendo, per motivi abbastanza ovvi agli etimologi latini che di certo affollano questo forum, risalire direttamente alla fonte olografa (azz...), mi tocca chiedere se c'e' in giro qualche sardo verace con qualche idea.
Mersi'


----------



## macforever

evrix said:


> Attenzione: post che contiene parolacce in sardo!!
> Un paio di giorni fa ho letto sul luogo di lavoro - non vi dico dove ma non in Sardegna - una frase tipo _*terrandinis* in su cunnu_. La seconda parte, con un po' di etimologia latina e un'occhio qui e qua - e' abbastanza chiara... ma la prima parola non me la ricordo, era tipo terrandinis, torrandinis o una cosa cosi'. Non potendo, per motivi abbastanza ovvi agli etimologi latini che di certo affollano questo forum, risalire direttamente alla fonte olografa (azz...), mi tocca chiedere se c'e' in giro qualche sardo verace con qualche idea.
> Mersi'


In dialetto sardo e' un "invito" a tornare da dove sei/siete venuto/i, ad andar via. Detto, naturalmente, in malo modo "Su cunnu" e' una parola molto volgare ed e' riferita all'organo genitale femminile. Chiaro?


----------



## marco.cur

torrarinci = tornatene
torraisindi = tornatevene
torrai = tornare

È sardo campidanese. Quell'espressione è usata soprattutto nella zona del cagliaritano.
L'espressione completa sarebbe "tornarinci in "" de aundi ses bessiu" (da dove sei uscito). È una delle l'espressioni più volgari che si possano sentire.


----------



## evrix

Ammazza che sveltezza 

@mac
Quella era la parte che avevo capito, infatti...

@marco
Torraisindi mi convince, considerando che l'ho letto alle sei di mattina dopo una notte insonne, io pensavo ci fosse un riferimento specifico ai continentali.

ps:
Ma e' cosi' volgare? nel senso, in milanese si dice _va' in mona_ - e sarebbe interessante aprire un post filologico-lessicale sul fatto che milanesi e sardi ti mandano da una certa parte mentre il resto degli italiani (sic?) ti mandano da un'altra, magari c'entra il regno sabaudo - ma mi risulta una forma abbastanza colloquiale, anche se non certo rispettosa...


----------



## Apina

evrix said:


> ps:
> Ma e' cosi' volgare? nel senso, in milanese si dice _va' in mona_ - e sarebbe interessante aprire un post filologico-lessicale sul fatto che milanesi e sardi ti mandano da una certa parte mentre il resto degli italiani (sic?) ti mandano da un'altra, magari c'entra il regno sabaudo - ma mi risulta una forma abbastanza colloquiale, anche se non certo rispettosa...


 

Che io sappia _va' in mona_  è veneto non lombardo!

Apina


----------



## phiona

Apina said:


> Che io sappia _va' in mona_  è veneto non lombardo!
> 
> Apina


 
In milanese, infatti, si dice: va da via i ciap (chiappe), che non è il massimo della raffinatezza, ma neanche volgarissimo.


----------



## marco.cur

evrix said:


> ... Ma e' cosi' volgare? nel senso, in milanese si dice _va' in mona_ - e sarebbe interessante aprire un post filologico-lessicale sul fatto che milanesi e sardi ti mandano da una certa parte mentre il resto degli italiani (sic?) ti mandano da un'altra, magari c'entra il regno sabaudo - ma mi risulta una forma abbastanza colloquiale, anche se non certo rispettosa...



Non è affatto colloquiale. Fa parte dell'artiglieria pesante, non caricata a salve. E non è sinonimo di "va' a quel paese".


----------



## evrix

Oh povero me, che g'ho fato un casin! 
Me sa che gh'avete rasòn - cfr. qui e quo - e' che da quando ho ripassato il rubicone, tutto quello che avevo imparato sui lumbard e' andato in mona

ps:
Ma davvero e' pesante pesante che uno non lo puo' dire manco per scherzo?
Nel senso, capisco che se uno - per dire - va in banca a chiedere un prestito, il direttore non e' che gli risponde arrivederci e vada in mona, pero' magari fra amici al baretto ci scappa... (non voglio emigrare, sono solo curioso... eppoi, tempo fa, per lavoro ho conosciuto una che si chiamava Mona (sic!) e mi ha detto che quando andava in giro non dava il cognome ai clienti (vendeva buoni pasto... non altro) perche' e' un cognome strano... va da via i ciap veramente


----------



## marco.cur

evrix said:


> Ma davvero e' pesante pesante che uno non lo puo' dire manco per scherzo?


Se ti riferisci all'espressione in sardo, si.
L'espressione veneta credo che sia diventata un'espressione quasi colloquiale.


----------



## evrix

@marco
Urca... mersi'


----------



## Mat83

Salve, volevo solo dire che "torrarinci" non si può proprio sentire! 
In cagliaritano al massimo è "torranci", e giusto per precisare esiste la versione ancora più volgare nella quale cambia il verbo e si usa "cravadinci"! 
Ovvero "piantati" ...Direi che può bastare!!!


----------



## o-nami

Se vuoi litigare seriamente con un Sardo e magari vedere da vicino un pregiato pezzo  di artigianato sardo (in genere parlo di coltelli) usa pure quest'espressione! È la più adatta... In effetti nemmeno per scherzo fra amici si può usare quell'espressione. Non credo che in italiano ci sia un equivalente per ciò che riguarda il livello di volgarità e soprattutto di "offensività" dell'espressione. Chiedo la conferma di Marco ma vado abbastanza sul sicuro nel dirti questo.
Non parliamo poi della sostituzione proposta da Mat...
Anche perché ricorda che è campidanese, ma la capiscono in tutta la Sardegna!!


----------



## Blackman

Tecnicamente, la versione più offensiva in assoluto sarebbe:

_cravadinci insu cunnu e mamma rua_

_E cioè_ ritorna da dove sei uscito dal corpo di tua madre....
Ne esistono varie versioni in tutta l'isola, ma il senso è sempre quello...


----------



## macforever

@Blackman.
La tua versione é del sud della Sardegna, campidanese, giusto? E' molto volgare, ma ho riso parecchio nel leggerla: diciamo che non capita spesso di vedere una frase così scritta su un forum internazionale.
Un consiglio agli amici di WR: non dite mai a nessuno una frase del genere!


----------



## Blackman

macforever said:


> @Blackman.
> La tua versione é del sud della Sardegna, campidanese, giusto? E' molto volgare, ma ho riso parecchio nel leggerla: diciamo che non capita spesso di vedere una frase così scritta su un forum internazionale.
> Un consiglio agli amici di WR: non dite mai a nessuno una frase del genere!


 
Si, decisamente campidanese


----------



## effeundici

Curiosità: ho saputo proprio in questi giorni che un'offesa del tutto analoga è molto usata in serbo.


----------

